# What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (from the future CC owner)



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

CC's are hard to come by in Arizona. There is one about 2 hours away that is white gold with two tone cornsilk interior. What do you think of that combo in this car?
(I know it's relative but I would love to hear)


----------



## Romeo Chi (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (PaulQ)*

Being that your in a T-reg, you might not find it all that special. But its an awesome car, that is comparable to many cars that cost much more. The two tone in the CC is the best stock interior I have seen in years.


----------



## xdecker (Jul 18, 2009)

I really like the cornsilk interior, makes the car pretty unique.
The only objection I have is the tan on the seats seem to attract dye and dirt easily. have been busting out the leather wipes a lot


----------



## shadocontrol3! (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (xdecker)*

Given that the only two interior choices in the North American market are all-black and two-tone with cornsilk, I much prefer my two-tone. I love German interiors generally but solid black borders on grim IMO. In addition to being a color combo you won't see anywhere else, the two work really well together - especially when offset with brushed aluminum. The cabin seems a lot wider and airier as well. Yes, it takes a bit of work to keep it looking good but if you get into the habit of wiping everything down once weekly with a clean damp cloth or chamois (in addition to a spring-and-fall cleaning and leather treatment) it will always look like new and the leather is high end stuff. Even easier if you go with leatherette. I've had my CC for 18 months now and it's spotless.
FYI there is a beautiful caramel-and-black combo available in the European market but VW refuses to bring it here for some reason.


----------



## Gurgeh (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (PaulQ)*

You have probably asked the single most subjective question about the car's appearance. People either love it or really don't want it. I'm in the latter category. But of course, some folks also think that the all black interior is either very classy or too grim. I like the all black, which is what I had on the car before last, my 2000 Passat GLX. Interestingly, cornsilk is the color I had in my most recent car, a 2005 Infiniti G35. I liked the more open feel of the color, but to me it was just a little too light colored and hard to keep clean.
I'm surprised that VW only makes the black/cornsilk and all-black interiors available. To me, the contrast between the black and very light cornsilk was a little jarring, though I might have gone for the black/caramel. When I asked my dealer what percentage they sell the two interiors, he said about 50/50.
The two-tone is one of the most distinctive features of the car, but only you can make the decision of whether you love it or not, and you can only do that in person, unfortunately.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (PaulQ)*

Had they had a black CC on the lot with the two tone I would have chosen that one. However, reading about some of the problems with blue jeans and just dirt and smudges in general, I'm happy with the black. But going on looks alone, the two tone is sweet.


----------



## RangersRule99 (Sep 30, 2009)

I have White Gold with Cornsilk interior and love it!!!


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (PaulQ)*

I didn't care for the look of the seats in all black. My 99 Passat was all black interior and I loved it. I agree with the upkeep on the cornsilk/beige. 
But when I saw it in the showroom my jaw dropped, love at first sight.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

I have the same combo WG/BC as RangersRule99 and when people see the interior as I open the door or they open it, they usually complement it right away. Even the teller at the drive up bank commented how cool it looked inside, since he could see right in. After 4 months of having the car, I'm still excited when I get in. I have the leatherette so cleaning is not a problem in spite of the winter mess, so....GET IT!


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Costy)*

the two-tone cornsilk was a BIG reason i purchased the car. I'm big on interior styling... and the CC with the two-tone is a pleasure to sit in. I also have the leatherette, and I like it more than the leather from my MKV. No muss no fuss... wipe it clean and no creases or wear to worry, or conditioning like with real leather. Best of both worlds imo.


----------



## mawazo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: (shadocontrol3!)*

The caramel and black interior will be available in the r-line cc coming this spring-I saw it at the Chicago show and it's beautiful! Having said that, I settled on the two-tone cornsilk in leatherette and Love it. I had all black leather on my Mark IV GTI and thought I would want another all black interior but after test driving both the black and cornsilk on the CC I found that I really just loved the distinct style of the cornsilk interior. You can't really go wrong with either choice- it's just a matter of preference.http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost?cmd=reply&id=64087784#


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (PaulQ)*

Depends on the exterior color, but my black CC looks really terrific with the cornsilk/black interior. 
The only negative is when I back into the garage, the metal dash trim and the cornsilk reflect in the side mirror and make it difficult to see where I'm going.


----------



## Tee Why (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with most here. I initially wanted the two tone interior, but for a sport 6spd manual, I couldn't find any in two tone. So I got the black interior instead. After finding out that the two tone may stain easier, I'm starting to appreciate the more sedate look of the solid black more now. After awhile, I also don't find myself noticing the interior colors anyway.
Either one is good in my view. Just depends on what is available and what you prefer.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (Tee Why)*

Me and everyone loves this:








Makes the interior look so much more luxurious. And this is coming from someone that NEVER wanted a light color interior.
The leatherette cleans up very easy, I play soccer at least once a week, and so far the interior still looks spotless. 


_Modified by RafaGolfBr at 1:32 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (RafaGolfBr)*

I'm with you, this picture makes me jealous that I don't have it.


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (RafaGolfBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGolfBr* »_
Makes the interior look so much more luxurious. And this is coming from someone that NEVER wanted a light color interior.


How'd you get that lid on that storage area between the gearshift and the center armrest?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^that is the euro cupholder...PITA or i'd have one in by now! ha ha
as for the interior...i have a sport (leatherette) and think the 2-tone is drop dead gorgeous. but i dont like the 2 tone dash...just doesnt do anything for me. now i do electrical work and yes, i get dirty and do what i can before driving the car. even changing clothes if its possible...so i was worried about all the interior (armrest and center console) taking a beating or constantly having to clean them. again, its gorgeous but i'm completely happy with the all black. its classy IMO
and yes, i test drove united grey with all black before i bought mine. and while i was waiting on mine, they gave me a candy white with 2 tone...so i had seat time in both


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (RafaGolfBr)*

Just have to say.... THANK YOU! This info is really helpful to me. Now I know about the slight upkeep issue. "Supposedly" there will be a two-tone care at the dealership for me next week. We'll see!
(that picture helped a LOT!)


----------



## shadocontrol3! (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Interesting detour here re the Euro cupholder as mine just arrived from TM Tuning. I'm also cornsilk and black leather, but ordered the cornsilk unit as opposed to the black one shown here. Luckily there are several pages of illustrated instructions somewhere on this site (I printed them off ages ago) and am psyching myself up for the installation when it warms up in these parts. A big job, sure, but I just can't stand the exposed holes in the stock North American CC. To me they look completely out of place in such a smooth interior. I'll post a report and pics of the experience in a few weeks. Wish me luck!


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (shadocontrol3!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shadocontrol3!* »_A big job, sure, but I just can't stand the exposed holes in the stock North American CC. To me they look completely out of place in such a smooth interior. I'll post a report and pics of the experience in a few weeks. Wish me luck!

Couldn't agree with you more shadowcontrol3, hate the big open spaces of them and the picture above shows how great the Euro's make the console look so much classier. Good Luck and I can't wait to see your pics and then I might make that jump! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Nice job Rafagolfbr!


_Modified by Costy at 10:03 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## zaldwaik (Oct 14, 2009)

Does anyone have a link to the Euro cupholder install instructions? I cannot find them anywhere


----------



## Daedalus (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (zaldwaik)*

I helped my dad pickout and purchase his CC (Sport with 6MT). We looked at a White Gold and Tu-Tone combo. Frankly I didn't like it. The Tu-Tone only looked good on darker color combinations (Black, Shadow Blue, Mocha, Light Brown, etc...). White is the only light color it looks good on IMHO.


----------



## Gurgeh (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: (Daedalus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daedalus* »_I helped my dad pickout and purchase his CC (Sport with 6MT). We looked at a White Gold and Tu-Tone combo. Frankly I didn't like it. The Tu-Tone only looked good on darker color combinations (Black, Shadow Blue, Mocha, Light Brown, etc...). White is the only light color it looks good on IMHO.

I actually think that it looks cheap and gaudy -- that it would go well with big white-walled tires and lots of bling. But that's just me. I recognize that half or more purchasers and most reviewers really like the two-tone interior.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Gurgeh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gurgeh* »_
I actually think that it looks cheap and gaudy -- that it would go well with big white-walled tires and lots of bling. But that's just me. I recognize that half or more purchasers and most reviewers really like the two-tone interior.

I have the two tone, and really like it, easy to keep clean and looks very nice.
The plain black is really " blaw" boring


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

I LOVE IT...especially with the grey exterior, car seems concept....


----------



## vw60606 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (PaulQ)*

It's with some trepidation I get involved in one of these threads about colors. I will never understand the emotion. By definition we are all happy with what we choose, and of course that's why VW offers different colors. There are combinations I personally find more compatible than others, but anything that anyone likes is fine. If I hadn't liked the beige and black interior I wouldn't have bought it. All I can say is that it gets a lot of compliments and it isn't hard to keep clean if you wipe it down weekly.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (vw60606)*

Thanks for the comments, As mentoned above the "lid" is a whole cupholder assembly from the rest of the world market. Expensive (iI think they go for about $80 new) and a pain to install, the install isnt very hard, but it is long, especially if its the first time doing it, as you need to remove the center console to access the cupholder from underneath it. 
But dont be scared, the install is easy. The install takes a good hour and a half just because its a long process of removing panels, trim, A/c controls, screws everywhere and "hard" to reach places. I reccomend you have a T20 long and a short driver before you start, a "alen key" wont cut it for this job. due to hard to reach areas.
here is a quick write up for the B6 Passat, but its basically the SAME process. (by B6Boost):
1) Remove footwell bolts and black trim pieces
2) Unscrew (2) hex bolts that are behind the black trim pieces right below the cup holder on either side
3) Move seat forward and up then remove (2) hex screws behind plastic covers
4) Remove rear ash tray and pry a screw driver in between the black and grey plastic piece and pull up to remove large black vent piece
5) Unscrew the two nuts below the rear vents once black piece is removed
6) Adjust seats back to normal position
7) Take a screwdriver and pry the plastic trim piece around the radio off
8) Once trim piece is free then remove plastic trim piece around vent controls
9) Unscrew the (9+) hex screws from vent controls 
10) Remove vent/ac controls and unclip the wiring harnesses behind the controls
11) Remove front ash/coin tray
12) Unscrew (2) hex screws underneath ash tray (Leave in place)
13) Pry plastic chrome piece around the shifter
14) Pry/Pull up on the trim piece with ESP, Auto Hold and remove
15) Unplug the (3) wiring harnesses below the trim pieces
16) Once the trim piece surrounding the shifter is removed then you can remove ash tray
17) Reach behing vent controls and unplug spring mechanism
18) Once center console if free, lift up and them remove the (4) hex screws holding the rear storage bin
19) Once storage bin is removed, then remove air tubs under center console (there are (2) hex screws toward the front of the center console
20) Unscrew the (6) hex screws holding the U.S. cup holder in place
21) Place the new cup holder in place and replace all the screws


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

I originally paid for a black exterior with the two tone interior. They couldnt get me one with the lux package and options that I wanted. I was waiting 1 month for it but still nothing. I had to end up getting an iron grey model with an all black interior.
I love the two tone. I wouldn't have expected it for a car in its class. Looks so sick and gives the car more character. Not that it needs it


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well CC's are gettin hard to come by from what i was told by VW...so at least you got one.


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

I love mine!


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (PaulQ)*

Both are nice but I have to admit that the black exterior with cornsilk interior really caught my eye. While the black interior is sporty looking every car on this planet offers a black interior so the two tone cornsilk is very unique if you like the contrast. Obviously you have to be more careful with a light colored interior.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Personally after owning a beige interior I wasn't looking for another, but the CC's interior is just so epic looking with the corn silk. I do admit if they came out with the caramel and black colored interior I would be all over it in a heartbeat. It seems like these car companies forget that Americans aren't just savages. We enjoy finer looking things too


----------



## lasvegasjunkie (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (Gurgeh)*

I ended up ordering my CC with the all-black interior. I also thought the two-tone interior as pretty and unique and I almost ordered the car this way. However, being that I wear black leather trench coats frequently, I was afraid the cornsilk leather will soil and discolor quickly from dark clothing and black leather coats. The all-black leather interior still looks beautiful anyway with the white stitching accenting the contour of each leather seating surface. The white stitching gives the black leather interior an exclusive expensive look. In some places the two-tone black/cornsilk interior does look a little awkward. First, the front center armrest/center console might look better black so that it matches the black center of the rear seat/center rear armrest. Perhaps, the instrument panel (top and bottom) might look better all-black to give a more orderly look to the overall two-tone interior. A a two-tone black/medium bright grey interior should have been a color choice in addition to the two-tone black/saddle two-tone combination. Medium bright grey leather is much easier to keep clean and a lot less likely to soil and discolor than cornsilk. This is my two cents.


_Modified by lasvegasjunkie at 7:21 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## lasvegasjunkie (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (Gurgeh)*

I ended up ordering my CC with the all-black interior. I was also thought the two-tone interior as pretty and unique and I almost ordered the car this way. However, being that I wear black leather trench coats frequently, I was afraid the cornsilk leather will soil and discolor quickly from dark clothing and black leather coats. The all-black leather interior still looks beautiful anyway with the white stitching accenting the contour of each leather seating surface. The white stitching gives the black leather interior an exclusive expensive look. In some places the two-tone black/cornsilk interior does look a little awkward. First, the front center armrest/center console might look better black so that it matches the black center of the rear seat/center rear armrest. Perhaps, the instrument panel (top and bottom) might look better all-black to give a more orderly look to the overall two-tone interior. A a two-tone black/medium bright grey interior should have been a color choice in addition to the two-tone black/saddle two-tone combination. Medium bright grey leather is much easier to keep clean and a lot less likely to soil and discolor than cornsilk. This is my two cents.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

I love it..and I typically go for all black inside my cars.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (Sevarg)*

Who keeps this thread going anyway? It's like you guys are teasing me. Very jealous of the cornsilk and black interior. Awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (PaulQ)*

Wow is all I say about the Interior , People Just Stop and Press their foreheads Up to the Glass .
Sometimes You have to clean off the Door Handles a little more No Big Deal .
Comfy Seats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's Going to be a Classic !



_Modified by EngTech1 at 7:34 PM 4-17-2010_


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (EngTech1)*

I love mine SOOO MUCH!


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (PaulQ)*

As the original poster who now HAS the two-tone cornsilk interior.... with a white gold exterior...








*I LOVE IT!*


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (PaulQ)*

We both have identical cars! lol
Paul, what package did you get?


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (cwwiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwwiii* »_We both have identical cars! lol
Paul, what package did you get?

Lux, Tech, and Appearance. I had to lock in on a car that was still on a boat from Germany. I feel lucky. Are we identical?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (PaulQ)*

Except the DSG and you have a 2010.
Mines an 09 vr6 sport with nav and tech package. cornsilk interior. interlagos.
Soon to come...Tints, coilovers, clear corners and some day I will buy new wheels but I love the stock ones too much.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (cwwiii)*

Do the 2010 CC's have perforated leather seats? Or are the perforated seat leatherette??
My 09 has no perforations in the leather.....


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (cwwiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwwiii* »_Do the 2010 CC's have perforated leather seats? Or are the perforated seat leatherette??
My 09 has no perforations in the leather.....

Our cars look identical on the outside. My appearance package adds the interlagos and 18" wheels from the v6 plus xenon headlights. I have the 2010 4cyl Turbo though. Ran out of $$








No perforation that I can see? - it's leather. Don't know if you can get leathrette though.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (cwwiii)*

Perforated= Leatherette with 09/10


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (PaulQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulQ* »_
Our cars look identical on the outside. My appearance package adds the interlagos and 18" wheels from the v6 plus xenon headlights. I have the 2010 4cyl Turbo though. Ran out of $$








No perforation that I can see? - it's leather. Don't know if you can get leathrette though.

Then besides the engine we have the same car lol.
Do you have to corner lights with adaptive turning for the bixenons?


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (cwwiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwwiii* »_
Then besides the engine we have the same car lol.
Do you have to corner lights with adaptive turning for the bixenons?

Yep. Came with cornering lights and bend lighting.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (lasvegasjunkie)*

Is it just me that thinks the vavaona wood really compilments the cornsilk interior? i think VW did a really nice job with the quality and color of the wood which makes it look like a $45,000 car.
http://i832.photobucket.com/al...47187
http://i832.photobucket.com/al...47862 

_Modified by IAHCC4MOTION at 10:02 PM 4-18-2010_

_Modified by IAHCC4MOTION at 10:06 PM 4-18-2010_

_Modified by IAHCC4MOTION at 10:08 PM 4-18-2010_

_Modified by IAHCC4MOTION at 6:56 AM 4-19-2010_


_Modified by IAHCC4MOTION at 6:22 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (IAHCC4MOTION)*

To each their own but I'm partial towards the brushed aluminum


----------



## skers (Apr 20, 2009)

I like the wood, I may need to get some parts from VW and "upgrade" mine


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: (skers)*

The price of the wood for the dash and all four doors is very expensive, about $1800.00. I had an 09 VR6 4motion (Shadow blue/ Cornsilk) and after seeing the wood in the 2010 brochure I thought about adding it.


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (cwwiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwwiii* »_To each their own but I'm partial towards the brushed aluminum 

The brushed aluminum and cornsilk look good in my Sport.
No problem keeping the cornsilk looking good, but my 2010 has low miles, and I'm reasonably careful.
My only complaint is that backing my car into the garage can be a bear because of the aluminum and cornsilk I get in the side mirror.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (torpeau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torpeau* »_
The brushed aluminum and cornsilk look good in my Sport.
No problem keeping the cornsilk looking good, but my 2010 has low miles, and I'm reasonably careful.
My only complaint is that backing my car into the garage can be a bear because of the aluminum and cornsilk I get in the side mirror.

I just close my eyes when backing into the garage. 

Oh yeah. I have PDC


----------



## chris_CC (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: (Sevarg)*

What's not to love about this interior???? I was sold on the all black until I walked by the two tone and my mind changed itself. lol..


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of two-tone cornsilk interior? (cwwiii)*

I'm partial towards the brushed aluminum.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am also partial to the aluminum, especially because it is actually "Real" aluminum, as opposed to plastic. 
Plastic glitz does not look good, no matter what it is trying to imitate.
I think of the CC as a high tech sports sedan, not a plush luxury car.
Just my opinion, of course, and quite frankly, all the mods look good in their own right.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: (IAHCC4MOTION)*

The price of the wood for the dash and all four doors is very expensive, about $1800.00.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Is that real wood or just $1800 worth of plastic?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

I really love the idea of two tone leather or leatherette.
I just wish the cornsilk was an off white instead. To me, it looks a bit too much like a dirty yellow. 
IMHO, the cornsilk really doesn't compliment the exterior colors that VW offers on the CC with the exceptions of Black and White Gold.
These colors come the closest to looking great with the two tone interior.
I am not a super fan of black interior but since I wanted the Iron Gray, the best color interior for that was black.


----------



## shadocontrol3! (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (DavidPaul)*

Now you guys just have to add the Euro cupholder:










_Modified by shadocontrol3! at 4:16 AM 4-20-2010_


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: (DavidPaul)*

No it's real wood, althought I've never heard of a vavona tree.







According to google it's a redwood burl wood.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: (shadocontrol3!)*

Love the look of the euro cup holder. That is my next purchase if my dealer will install it for me at a reasonable price.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: (DavidPaul)*

I agree with it looking better with more colors if it were more of a creamy white or even a light grey. IMO it only looks great with black exterior, it's a bit too buttery looking with most of the other colors.


----------



## RocketScientist (Apr 20, 2010)

Has anyone tried the aftermarket wood trim kits? I like the look of the Vanona wood trim but I'm not willing to shell out $1800.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (IAHCC4MOTION)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IAHCC4MOTION* »_No it's real wood, althought I've never heard of a vavona tree.







According to google it's a redwood burl wood.

It is in no way real wood. It's too costly. If it were wood the interior would smell like wood. They are made out of plastic. I was planning on buying the wood interior for my B6 and it was all plastic and I totally did not want that. 
Trust me its a copy to look like wood but its not in any way.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: (RocketScientist)*

A friend of mine paid $300.00 for one. Up close it looks kind of fake and not very intergrated. It just sits up on top of the original trim kinda like a toupee.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: (cwwiii)*

The trim I'm talking about is real wood per VW. It may be just a thin veneer with a protective coating but it's not plastic, hence the $1800.00 price tag. VW also used real wood inside the Phaeton. I don't doubt the trim you are talking about was plastic.

_Modified by IAHCC4MOTION at 11:27 AM 4-20-2010_










_Modified by IAHCC4MOTION at 4:04 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am getting the 2011 CC Lux Limited this week. It comes *standard* with two-tone cornsilk letherette and *real* vavona wood as the above pix show. I looks fantastic when I saw this combo in the candy white CC when I visited the dealer this Saturday.

I kinda want to get one of the silver exterior colors, but maybe candy white or white gold would be better?

Also, the dealer's demo car that I saw, had 18" Interlagos with Toyo rubber. Does anyone know what is the standard rubber on the 18" interlagos or is Toyo standard?


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Jul 22, 2010)

I've ordered mine in Black with the cornsilk/black nappa leather.The car I went to look at before ordering had the wood trim but I've ordered mine with Piano Black inlays on the dash and doors,Euro spec only I suppose.
I haven't seen it in the flesh and just hope it all goes together OK.The Burr walnut or Piano black option is only about $75 in the UK so I doubt if it's actually real wood.There is no leatherette option in the UK but you can get ventilated nappa leather seats,perforated,but in black only.


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

Corrnsilk interior sold me on the design. I have the white gold, and it looks great.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

Tacky... :laugh:

Maybe if it had a different texture like the alcantera seats.


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

I HATE tan interiors,and my CC was ordered CW/B,but when i saw this color combo
When they shipped me a wrong car,and it had two tone interior.i took it in a hearbeat.Very classy looking,bringing out that luxury in CC.A biatch to up keep,but looks great.


----------



## thinman2009 (Apr 30, 2010)

I love my two tone interior. I do get a little blue on the door where my denim rubs as I lean my leg against it. But it`s only a matter of wiping it with a detail wipe I keep in the car.
I agree with the others about the black and caramel interior. I`d have that in a heartbeat.
I`m thinking that Euro cupholder looks excellent. They come in both colors?

I`d probably pay the dealer to install it though.
The stock unit just doesn`t seem to fit the interior..jmho..


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't decide on the exterior color.  I want cornsilk/beige for the interior, but have no idea how what exterior color to get.

I was thinking of getting candy white or white gold because I think these would best compliment the cornsilk/beige interior, but I am worried that once its raining that dirt on them will be much more noticeable than on the dark-color cars. On the other hand, the all black exterior color contrasts very nicely with all the chrome accents and the Interlagos alloy wheels.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

david5182 said:


> I can't decide on the exterior color.  I want cornsilk/beige for the interior, but have no idea how what exterior color to get.
> 
> I was thinking of getting candy white or white gold because I think these would best compliment the cornsilk/beige interior, but I am worried that once its raining that dirt on them will be much more noticeable than on the dark-color cars. On the other hand, the all black exterior color contrasts very nicely with all the chrome accents and the Interlagos alloy wheels.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.


It's exactly opposite! Dark color cars, especially black, show much more dirt than light colors...and more scratches too. I have the white gold metallic and I love it! I never wanted a beige color car before because it looks too "family car" to me, but the white gold looks very close to silver and is very sporty and shiney. (oooooh shiney! LOL)

But seriously, black shows the most dirt of any color!


----------

